# Custom Large Scale Pullers in Action - WWPA



## looker2756 (Jun 18, 2008)

The WWPA has been around for some time now. Their name means " Weed Wacker Pullers Association ". I met these guys about 3-4 years ago at the I-Hobby Expo in Chicago. I have been attending events when I can ever since. This is one of the nicest groups of people involved, all there for the right reasons, Friendly competition & having Fun. Last weekend was the 3rd event for them for their season & the first competition event I could attend. Once again we had a great time & so I wanted to share the footage of that event. Feel free to make a comment. Remember these are all custom built machines doing some Amazing pulling.


Truck Class
http://www.vimeo.com/13559326

Tractor Class
http://www.vimeo.com/13533477

Modified Tractor Class
http://www.vimeo.com/13529979

Exibition Pullers Class
http://www.vimeo.com/13529019


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Just watched all 4, those are great!!! Makes me want to build a miniature Makin Bacon Special.


----------



## looker2756 (Jun 18, 2008)

440s-4ever said:


> Just watched all 4, those are great!!! Makes me want to build a miniature Makin Bacon Special.


Thank you ! I totally agree with you. I have been watching pulling for many years, even back to the early 80's. We have a local pulling track that attracts some big time rigs twice a year. I can think of a few names that would look Amazing in replicas. I'm hoping to make something kinda' like this one for Next season.


----------

